# Salt Treatment



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

How long should a salt treatment last? Do I do it everyday, every-other day, Melafix???


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Depends on what the treatment is for.


----------



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Depends on what the treatment is for.


For this thing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh my god man, what are your water parameters?
I'd say get the parameters in check in a heartbeat rather than going and screwing the composition further by salinizing the darn thing and making matters worse.

Please post parameters asap.


----------



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh my god man, what are your water parameters?
> I'd say get the parameters in check in a heartbeat rather than going and screwing the composition further by salinizing the darn thing and making matters worse.
> 
> Please post parameters asap.


NO AMMONIA, pH IS NEUTRAL WATER TEMP IS 78 TURNED IT UP, HAVEN'T CHECKED NITRATES AND NITRITES.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry, but its the nastiest thing I've ever seen on a fish!!!


----------



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

MiGsTeR said:


> Sorry, but its the nastiest thing I've ever seen on a fish!!!


Tell me about it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Will you check nitrates and post the results?
What is your water change schedule?


----------



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Will you check nitrates and post the results?
> What is your water change schedule?


Anywhere between 20 to 50% a every other week.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Any idea what your nitrate level peaks at?


----------



## mlrichards715 (Jan 29, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Any idea what your nitrate level peaks at?


I took some water to double check to a local aquarium and all the levels came out good, he even had someone else check them


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hoooooooooolllllllllly crap. That doesn't look good. Sorry man!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mlrichards715 said:


> Any idea what your nitrate level peaks at?


I took some water to double check to a local aquarium and all the levels came out good, he even had someone else check them
[/quote]

Please pardon me if I sound hounding and or harsh, but "_Took the water to an aquarium and they said the levels are good_" doesn't answer the question.
"What does your nitrate level peak at" means: just before you do a water change, what does your nitrate level read?
I don't wanna know "_good_" or "_okay_" or "poor..." I wanna know a *number* followed by "ppm."
_20, 40, 120_... those are all answers.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Give him a very heavy salt dosage and then don't re-dose untill you do a water change. I have put handfulls of salt in tanks before... they can handle a lot!


----------

